# Madigan passes away



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

I just wanted to tell you very how sorry I am for all that you and your family have been through with the loss of your beloved boy. You all must still be reeling with the unexpectedness of it all and to have the upset of the interactions with the vet on top of it.... I'm just so sorry.


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

I am so sorry for your loss. Bloat isn't common, but it's not uncommon either, unfortunately.

I would check into the animal cruelty laws in your state and possibly speak to an animal control officer to see whether their allowing him to suffer until payment was received was against the law. I know why they did it, but that doesn't make it right or less cruel. Wouldn't they take your credit card over the phone to pay for the bill?


----------



## Siques (Aug 9, 2011)

So sorry for you loss and having to go through this difficult time.... sending strength to you, your family, and your little goldendoodle.


----------



## magiclover (Apr 22, 2008)

I am so sorry about your loss of Madigan. What a tragic loss at a young age and it must have been even harder not being with him. I am glad you found us here and I hope you find comfort from our members and some good information for any questions you have.


----------



## Rainheart (Nov 28, 2010)

I want to send my condolences to you and your family in this hard time. Run free at the bridge, Madigan.


----------



## C's Mom (Dec 7, 2009)

fostermom said:


> I am so sorry for your loss. Bloat isn't common, but it's not uncommon either, unfortunately.
> 
> I would check into the animal cruelty laws in your state and possibly speak to an animal control officer to see whether their allowing him to suffer until payment was received was against the law. I know why they did it, but that doesn't make it right or less cruel. Wouldn't they take your credit card over the phone to pay for the bill?


I agree. I would complain to whatever agencies they depend on for their licenses.


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

I am so sorry for your loss.

Most boarding kennels in their contract have a clause for the client to sign indicating that they authorize and will pay for such veterinary emergencies, and vet clinics recognize this and can initiate treatment. 
I really cannot imagine any caring vet not starting emergency treatment under those circumstances.

I'm sorry you had to go through this.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

I am so very sorry for the loss of your boy, so very tragic. 

There was a lady in my area that is a nurse, she was on call and could not travel within a certain distance because of being on call. Her husband had a travel restriction due to his job also. Their dog became ill and she took him to the neartest E Vet but was refused treatment because her regular Vet did not have a contract with this E Vet clinic, the dog died. She filed a Civil Suit against the Vet and was awarded a settlement. However, the Vet is appealing the ruling.

Although this situation is different from what you dealt with, this article may be of help to you in deciding what action you might want to take. 

Carolina Coast Online :: Portal to the News-Times, Arts Alive, This Week Magazine, Topsail Voice, Tideland News > Archives > Tideland News > News > Judge rules against veterinarian over dog's death


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Madigan*

I am so very sorry to read about Madigan. How awful for him and for you!!


----------



## Madigan (Nov 10, 2010)

Thank you everyone for your support.

I live in ny and probably should have just had Madian driven to Cornell Vet Hospital.


----------



## MGMF (May 13, 2009)

So sorry for your loss. Prayers are with you.


----------



## ggdenny (Nov 2, 2008)

I am so sorry for your loss. It angers me that people who call themselves vets and should be all about the humane care and treatment of animals do such horrible things - all for something so transient as money. I hope you find closure and solace. My sympathies.

P.S. Think about telling your story to a local TV station. If nothing else it may help clients of that vet reconsider their patronage.


----------



## Golden Lady (Aug 30, 2011)

So sorry to hear about Madigan. Our hearts go out to you and your family.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

I'm so sorry. What a shocking tragedy.


----------



## Golden999 (Jun 29, 2010)

I'm really sorry to hear about your dog.

There are a lot of things about the veterinary industry these days that make me really mad. I try not to think about it. I wish these veterinarians would try to remember that they (hopefully anyway) got into veterinary medicine because they love animals and not to get rich quick at the expense of said animals and their owners.


----------



## Hunter'sMom (Sep 5, 2011)

I am so so sorry to hear this. My Hunter passed away July 25th. He never came out of surgery for a gastropexy, he had bloated as well (his full medical story: http://www.fhgrr.com/hunterfund.html). My heart, already broken, bleeds for you now as well. 

I have a hound mix, and when Hunter passed away, she too became very depressed. She did not eat or drink anything for a couple of days and was acting very lethargic. I made the decision to take in a foster dog to try to help Ella through her grief, though at the time my heart wasn't quite in it. I can say that having Teddy around, helping him through this process of finding a forever home, has really helped me too, more than I can really explain. I didn't think I would be ready for another golden yet, but now I know I am (when the right one comes along). Maybe taking in a foster would help you too? 

Again, I am so sorry for your loss. There are no words to offer that can ease your pain, but know that we are all thinking of you...


----------



## Tuckers Mom (Nov 12, 2010)

Sending you my sincerest condolences on the loss of your Madigan.  What a heartbreaking story. I wish you all peace in the days ahead.


----------



## Madigan (Nov 10, 2010)

I wish I could find a golden to froster but we have an invisible fence and do not plan on putting up a physical fence.


----------



## GinnyinPA (Oct 31, 2010)

I'm so sorry you had to go through this. It's hard when you're far away and you feel so helpless. Give lots of love and attention to your remaining pup - long walks, maybe a swim in a lake or a class you've been wanting to try - something different for all of you. I'm a big believer in exercise to relieve stress and depression.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

I am so sorry for your loss of Madison. My Beau had bloat and had to have surgery. Luckily it was caught in time without any longterm damage but it took him a long time to recover. 

I pray that with time and lots of love your goldendoodle will recover. You might check with your local golden rescue still to foster. They might allow it with the invisible fence. If not your local humane society or other rescue. I know most rescues really need fosters. It doesnt hurt to ask.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

I am so sorry for your loss. 

Run swiftly at the Bridge, Madison


----------



## Madigan (Nov 10, 2010)

Thank you everyone for the support.


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Very sorry for your loss. You and your family will be in our thoughts.


----------



## Candyjanney (Aug 26, 2011)

Augh what a terrible situation... I am so sorry for your loss...


----------



## PrincessDi (Jun 8, 2009)

I'm so sorry for you sudden loss of Madigan. That's so young to loose a golden. My heart goes out to you at this terrible time.


----------



## Sam's Mom (Sep 16, 2009)

I am so sorry for your loss. The whole situation sounds awful. I'm so sorry if Madigan suffered at all. Hope you find some comfort here on the forum. Many of us have found this site when our Golden "babies" passed. RIP Madigan.


----------



## WendyS (Apr 6, 2011)

I am so sorry for your loss. I adopted my golden named Prince when he was 18 months old. He was so shy and nervous that first week that his stomach twisted as well. Luckily, it corrected itself without surgery. He was so skinny when when we got him I blamed my husband for petting his belly too hard! He still gives it to me about that one... Anyway, I lost my 10 year old golden a year and a half ago. Prince is now 7 so he was 6 at the time and he was definitely sad at first. Your pup is mourning just as you are. Give him some time. If you are intent on fostering/adopting, I do volunteer with a group that serves the northeast (I am on long island, I don't know where in NY you are). The electric fence is not an issue with them as long as when the home visit is done you can show them the collar that will be used and prove the fence is in working order... I would be happy to give you the info if you are interested. I did just get a puppy from a breeder in NJ 6 months ago. I can give you that info as well if you are interested....

That being said, my heart does go out to you and your family! I hope you and your family find some comfort from this forum at this difficut time...


----------



## Jax's Mom (Oct 16, 2009)

I'm so sorry you lost your sweet Madigan. RIP girl


----------



## Jax's Mom (Oct 16, 2009)

I also wanted to add we have PetPlan as well. I also felt it had good coverage. I know many members here have it and have submitted claims and they respond promptly. Where in NY are you? I would love to know what E vet would not do anything for your poor dog.


----------



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

I am so sorry for your loss. But as a vet, I would say da**** if you do and da**** if you don't When I board my dogs, I tell the kennel to do whatever it takes to fix my dogs....


----------



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

In this litiginous society, if you perform services that the owner didn't pre approve, you might get into trouble. So instead of blaming vets, blame those that want to sue.


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

I am so sorry this happened to you. Being far away and having to deal on the phone must have been awful. 

I have a hard time leaving my dogs ,ever, bc this also happened to a friend's 3 year old golden. Bloat and then hours before the kennel staff clued in( too late).

I adore my vets, but I hate the emergency hospital. While I understand they need to make money, the one here sounds like the one with which you dealt- it becomes crass and cruel in certain situations.


----------



## Madigan (Nov 10, 2010)

I have nothing against vets. I love all the vets I work with. There is compassion that they show. Its not all about money and not al about getting payment prior to do a procedure. I get that they need permission but after we made a decision to put him down, there is no reason they need payment and let my love suffer till they received payment. That I cannot forgive any person to do.


----------



## Madigan (Nov 10, 2010)

Jax's Mom said:


> I also wanted to add we have PetPlan as well. I also felt it had good coverage. I know many members here have it and have submitted claims and they respond promptly. Where in NY are you? I would love to know what E vet would not do anything for your poor dog.


Yes, I was in NY. We have made up our mind we are going to risk the 2 hr drive from this point out to drive our pets to Cornell University Hospital.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

I am so sorry for your loss of Madigan. I know the pain of losing the best friend. He was too young to leave and on such unexpected way.
Rest in peace sweet Madigan.


----------



## Jax's Mom (Oct 16, 2009)

Madigan said:


> I have nothing against vets. I love all the vets I work with. There is compassion that they show. Its not all about money and not al about getting payment prior to do a procedure. I get that they need permission but after we made a decision to put him down, there is no reason they need payment and let my love suffer till they received payment. That I cannot forgive any person to do.


 
I wholeheartedly agree with you. There was no reason for them let your girl suffer after you gave them the verbal OK. On another note however, it would have been nice, since the vet needed to wait for payment, for your boarding facility to put the money out.


----------



## Madigan (Nov 10, 2010)

My mother in law went o the emergency hospital to be with Madigan. But it still eerks me that I told them I would be there by midnight to pay the bills and say our last goodbye's that they would not proceed with the procedure.


----------



## Madigan (Nov 10, 2010)

WendyS said:


> I am so sorry for your loss. I adopted my golden named Prince when he was 18 months old. He was so shy and nervous that first week that his stomach twisted as well. Luckily, it corrected itself without surgery. He was so skinny when when we got him I blamed my husband for petting his belly too hard! He still gives it to me about that one... Anyway, I lost my 10 year old golden a year and a half ago. Prince is now 7 so he was 6 at the time and he was definitely sad at first. Your pup is mourning just as you are. Give him some time. If you are intent on fostering/adopting, I do volunteer with a group that serves the northeast (I am on long island, I don't know where in NY you are). The electric fence is not an issue with them as long as when the home visit is done you can show them the collar that will be used and prove the fence is in working order... I would be happy to give you the info if you are interested. I did just get a puppy from a breeder in NJ 6 months ago. I can give you that info as well if you are interested....
> 
> That being said, my heart does go out to you and your family! I hope you and your family find some comfort from this forum at this difficut time...



The system wont let me PM you. But I am interested in speaking with you.


----------



## Rob's GRs (Feb 25, 2007)

I am sorry to read of your loss.

Once you have 15 posts you will be able to PM anyone on the board.

I am also going to move your post into our Rainbow Bridge Forum so Madigan may be in company with others here that have passed on as well.


----------



## WendyS (Apr 6, 2011)

Madigan,

You can email me at [email protected]


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Madigan has been on my mind all day. I am so sorry- what a nightmare for you.


----------



## msdogs1976 (Dec 21, 2007)

Sorry for your loss and everything you went through.

Maybe I missed it, but seems like a credit card would have easily solved the payment problem. Where I live, that wouldn't have been needed. My vet's clinic *is* the hospital and they would have just applied it to my account. One of the advantages of living in a small town I guess.


----------



## Madigan (Nov 10, 2010)

My local vets would've billed it to my account. But this was an emergency hospital. I stated I would provide a credit card over the phone if needed but they never asked.


----------



## Madigan (Nov 10, 2010)

The passing of Madigan just isn't getting any easier. We just picked up his ashes and was harder than I thought it would be. Its been just over 1 week and its not getting any easier. I thought maybe getting another puppy would help but I think we will hold off for awhile.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

I am very sorry for your loss and all mess you had to go thru. And like you said it was harder then you could imagine. When they phoned to come and pick up Buddy's ashes I started crying and could not stop for couple hours, hardly drove there and back, my vision was blurry and my heart was just breaking. It is still hard and even 4 months later I cry every day and miss him so much.


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

So very sorry for your loss of Madigan and under such tragic circumstances as well.

Run free Madigan and sleeo softly


----------



## Madigan (Nov 10, 2010)

Today would've been Madigan's 7th birthday. Every time my wife and I see a golden we feel the pain and emptiness of not having our golden. 

We are going to see a golden that was born on 11/19 this weekend. Hopefully we will be able to bring one home by Jan.


----------



## Claire's Friend (Feb 26, 2007)

I am sorry you are having a sad day. I will keep my fingers crossed that this new pup is the right one for you.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Madigan*

I am so very sorry and I know today must be so hard on you being that it is his Birthday. I am sure that he is smiling down from the Rainbow Bridge and he wants you to be happy. Bloat is so unpredictable and awful.
I hope that you will meet a little one this weekend that will help you heal.


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

This story stayed with me. The attitude of the E hospitals can be terribly callous. While I understand many brokenhearted people will not pay a bill once they've lost their pet and maybe they are gunshy, there is no excuse for they way they treated you.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

I am so sorry for your loss and the circumstances around it. How horrific and traumatizing for you and your family. RIP dear Madigan.


----------



## PrincessDi (Jun 8, 2009)

So sorry for all of your pain and the wrongful circumstances. My heart goes out to you on this difficult birthday. I hope you are able to bring a golden home in January.


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

I hope you find your new best friend with this litter. 

I am the type that another puppy helps me with the grieving.


----------



## luvbuzz (Oct 27, 2010)

My first golden Tazz experienced bloat, had emergency surgery, suffered thru an acute episode of renal failure but ended up OK. (All of this happened from a raw hide that I had given him which he swollowed). Final cost was over $3,000. 
My heart breaks for you. What a terrible situation to deal with and not even being close to speak directly with a person.


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

Happy Birthday Madigan - I hope there are lots of presents for you at the bridge.

One of ours bloated in the early hours of the morning in 2004, and it was only one of our other goldens barking and banging at the kitchen door that we went downstairs and found him. We got him to our own vet who operated immediatley, but sadly we lost him a couple of weeks later when his kidneys just shut down. We don;t know why he bloated - he was fine when we went to bed and he hadn't been fed or running around - we will never know why it happened.

I hope that when you look at the litter, you will be able to welcome a new life into your lives, and know that Madigan will always be watching over you


----------

